# Souci - lecture messages AirPods Pro



## Snoopy06000 (24 Novembre 2020)

Bonjour,

Avec les AirPods Pro on peut avoir les messages lus par Siri.

Par contre, ce "con" de Siri me les lits en français mais comme si un anglais me les lisait lol.

Un bisous se transforme en bézooiis. C est incompréhensible.

Savez-vous comment remettre Siri en Français?

Merci,


----------



## MrTom (24 Novembre 2020)

Hello,

Au hasard, dans les paramètres de Siri ? Attention, c'est dur : *Réglages* > *Siri* > *Langue*


----------



## Snoopy06000 (24 Novembre 2020)

MrTom a dit:


> Hello,
> 
> Au hasard, dans les paramètres de Siri ? Attention, c'est dur : *Réglages* > *Siri* > *Langue*


C'était bien ça. Merci ^^


----------

